# 2008 Silvia Steam valve Service



## ktm003 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've managed to remove the stainless steel nut from the steam, valve and have moved onto the spindle. I'm now struggling to remove the spindle from the brass body. I've tried turning the spindle in and out whilst adding some oil for lubrication in the vice. Whilst turning the spindle out is easy, turning the spindle inwards is now very tight and I'm about to run out of the last few mm of spindle. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

New steam wand from Bella. Saves time and trouble and knuckles. We actually took the wand to a machine shop. Industrial vice could not get it undone. So no cheap o ring fix !! Pull milk clean every week now!! And descale etc etc etc etc 😆


----------

